# Medical Assessor waiting times



## zarxt (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi there,
Any idea how long could it take for a medical assessor to take a decision? It's been almost 3 monts since I send the aditional medical examinations to my CO and they still haven't been returned to him from the medical assessors.


----------



## jasu (Sep 22, 2012)

Did they say something like 6-8 weeks tat they will respond back?
After i have submitted the second report I havnt heard anything 4m them but m expecting it soon cuz its one month now.
What do u say?


----------

